
Show HN: Privacy Commons Draft - Windson
https://github.com/PrivacyCommons/Privacy-Commons
======
Windson
Hello, everyone. I'm trying to build the privacy commons for the community.
(just like creative commons, let application use icon to let their users know
what privacy policy the application are using). The application can define
their privacy policy in four aspects:

What information we collect How we use your information How we share your
information What happens to delete information

The application can define their privacy policy at the beginning as:

W1-H1-S1-D1

This application collects Base information, use the information under the Base
use situation. Only share information in Base share and follow Base deletion.
I just finished the version 0.1 and create a google group(privacy-commons)

I'm not good at English as well as Law. I will very appreciate if you guys can
give some advice.

